# Free Plants - want help with rescape



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've really been neglecting this 55 gallon that I set up. It gave me too much grief there for a while.

Greenish-purpleish cabomba, as much as you want (its not as red as Michael's.)
A couple very healthy Marbled Radican swords
Amazonian frogbit

Some various others if I decide to rescape some of the other aquariums might be available.


I'm probably re-scaping the tank this weekend if you want to come hang out and help with it. I might end up waiting until next week as my apartment is a dramatic disaster area.. I'm almost living at work lately


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello  I will PM you


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Man I dug into that 55 gallon last night. I pulled up all the Cabomba pulcherrima, it grew like mad! I have quite a bit, enough to fill a 10 gallon pretty quickly. 

I also have a couple very, very, very, good looking extremely healthy Echinodorus cordifolius if anyone is interested. It will be a terrible waste if someone doesn't take these.

There is also some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis for certain, and I'll have some other stuff probably this weekend. 

Theres a very small amount of glosso if you need that.

I have some rotalia, I believe. Its not growing as I had anticipated it might.


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

I can pick up all the plants Wednesday


----------

